# Tiling floor around bathtub



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Leave approx 1/8" between the edge of the tile and the tub and fill with a quality silicone caulk. Do not fill with grout because it will likely crack.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree the gap should be caulked. I do not recommend silicone though. Most people would make a royal mess of it, plus you're limited to the colors you can get. 

I recommend leaving an 1/8" (+-) gap and using a caulk color to match the floor grout. Matching caulk is available from all grout manufacturers, including both unsanded and sanded varieties.

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Caulking laminate to a tub? How does that work I wonder? Floating laminate flooring caulked to anything wouldn't last more than forty seconds I wouldn't think.

Leave 1/8" gap and caulk it with grout-matching caulk.....oh wait, Jaz already said that.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Floating laminate in a bathroom period is a bad deal


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Floating laminate floor ANYWHERE is a bad idea! It's cheap looking, sounding, feeling etc. It's possibly a half step up from vinyl is all. I mean it's fine, but some toot it as an upgrade premium floor, it is not. :whistling2:

Jaz


----------

